# Smoking?



## macrnr (Jun 15, 2013)

How are all the new ex smokers holding up?


----------



## David S (Jun 15, 2013)

Smoked small cigars for a number of years.  When our company closed down and I decided to retire 2 years ago, decided that I would like to put $50 a week to my hobby and gave up.  Soon as the pack of 5 was done that was it.  Haven't looked back.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 15, 2013)

Four and a half years so far. Best (and hardest) thing I ever did. Money saved on smokes goes toward machines, tooling, materials, etc.  GREAT TRADEOFF!!!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 15, 2013)

I haven't smoked for 67 years. Wait, I have never smoked. :lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 15, 2013)

For anyone trying to quit, but cannot go Cold Turkey...."Vaping" may be the trick. 
It has worked for 7-8 people I know, and they still do not smoke regular tobacco cigs.

My Wife and I use the Ego style.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2VdIFyEShI

Hell of a lot cheaper than cigs, and you can blend your own vapor and flavors. We mix up several bottles at once. And, you can get the juice with zero nicotine.

Maybe not for everyone....


----------



## genec (Jun 15, 2013)

I quit 38 years ago, I was watching my dad die of throat cancer and that was incentive on enough for me.


----------



## strantor (Jun 15, 2013)

I stayed quat (quitted?) For 7 months. Started again in full force 2 weeks ago. This is my second failure; last time I lasted 8 months. I started after working on a job all week with people who were smoking while working. I went the whole week without giving in or bumming and then I had to go in on a Saturday by myself, and that's when I started, stupidly enough. Not blaming anybody but myself here, just giving the supporting details of the story.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2013)

I quit 3 or 4 months ago, kinda lost count. I quit with chantix, worked for me. I bought a fishing boat with the money I saved as a reward to myself for finally beating this. I have tried everything in the past, I finally beat it, and no cravings, I think about it from time to time but it goes away very quickly. I'm done, free at last.


----------



## macrnr (Jun 15, 2013)

I read an article recently about the state of Minnesota raising the tax on cigarettes. People where in a frenzy and stocking up, one guy had shelled out $650.00. I quit over 10 years ago, I can't fathom a craving causing me to shell out a weeks pay for something that is so harmful. One could buy a lot of fishing tackle for that kind of money. To all still trying to quit, it is the most worthwhile thing you can do for yourself and those that love you. Not to mention all the cool stuff you can buy with the money you save.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2013)

macrnr said:


> I read an article recently about the state of Minnesota raising the tax on cigarettes. People where in a frenzy and stocking up, one guy had shelled out $650.00. I quit over 10 years ago, I can't fathom a craving causing me to shell out a weeks pay for something that is so harmful. One could buy a lot of fishing tackle for that kind of money. To all still trying to quit, it is the most worthwhile thing you can do for yourself and those that love you. Not to mention all the cool stuff you can buy with the money you save.



One thing that you have to remember is that it is a very addictive habit. If it was so easy to quit everyone would today. It was one of the hardest things to beat that I have done. To those that are thinking about it, or trying to quit, find what works for you, everyone is different. For some it's the patch, my wife is using that. For others it may be hypnosis, or acupuncture, or hard candy, or tooth picks, or...... Don't quit quitting folks, keep trying again and again. A big motivator for me was the money $150.00 a month just for me, almost double that for my wife. Now my new truck still smells new, my breath is better, my clothes don't stink, and I won't be standing outside in the winter freezing my butt off just to feed my addiction. To all that are trying, keep at it, it wasn't easy for me either, I smoked for 38 years and tried quitting many times, I finally found what worked for me and gave me the edge that I needed to beat this. You can too!


----------



## macrnr (Jun 15, 2013)

It took me five tries over 15 years to quit. It didn't work until I had convinced myself that I truly wanted to quit. The biggest problem I had was the triggers in my life that made me reach for a cigarette. In the morning going to work just before getting on the interstate highway there is a stop light that I always lighted a cigarette, I put a box of Altoids in the ash tray and I would have a mint instead of a smoke. I smoked for more than 30 years and it took well over a year for my body to rid itself of cigarettes. Life is so much better without them.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 15, 2013)

Metalmann said:


> For anyone trying to quit, but cannot go Cold Turkey...."Vaping" may be the trick.
> It has worked for 7-8 people I know, and they still do not smoke regular tobacco cigs.
> 
> My Wife and I use the Ego style.
> ...




I am still using one (ego). May not be the best thing but I sure feel a lot better.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 16, 2013)

This will be hard to put into words but, Those who do not, never did are exempt.  Now it seems or is those that quit all of a sudden, those who do
are the bad guy.  Example my brother in law quit both habits and he dont come around anymore cause I  now im a bad guy.  Some may know
2yrs ago a dump truck tailgate fell on me and stuffed me into the air brake chambers-lights out-woke up in hospitol result is no broke bones but
musles and stuff under the belt line great pain & no quack Drs. pills will work what ever they are.  So its my beer and some ginger brandy which
takes the edge off dont know why but works, never drunk or enything like that, but I get through the day. Never ever been on meds..So I really
need expensive 3C monoset collets so two weeks ago the last bud done.  So freinds come here and twist me oh one wont hurt. I say no Im done,
you guys knock yourself out, I dont care, It dont bother me. Now Im like the plague well so be it.  beer & ginger, 50ys and I put the brakes on 2 wks
ago just like that.  Next my kid is getting me those smoke patches??  I tend to beleive its all in your mind. Only thing these habits get to be a
companion, then thinking I can do complicated machine work with no problem, but I cant give up beer and smokes?  makes no sense[ whatch me.]
Family gets on my case to see a doctor.  Three years ago in a snowstorm I had to redrill and bolt up a plow frame. My weapon, my fathers 1930s
3/4 50lb drill that caught & spun me through the shop door fracturing left arm.  Talk about pain, go there first thing their taking blood pressure
comming out with an ice pick to jab me= I walked out.  I got busted bones not blood problems ya quack.  Likened to you get a flat and they want
to check the cars compression and analize the oil?? Just fix the flat / fix my bones.  I should have gone to a Vet they are way smarter.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2013)

strantor said:


> I stayed quat (quitted?) For 7 months. Started again in full force 2 weeks ago. This is my second failure; last time I lasted 8 months. I started after working on a job all week with people who were smoking while working. I went the whole week without giving in or bumming and then I had to go in on a Saturday by myself, and that's when I started, stupidly enough. Not blaming anybody but myself here, just giving the supporting details of the story.


Quit again, you can do it. 7 months is a long time to just fall right back into it. It is why I know I can never touch tobacco of any kind ever again, I would just fall right back into it. Altoids mints work for me when I get a strong craving, at this point I know it is all mental and just in my head. You have to really want it and retrain your mind. I know there are better things that I can do with the money saved too.

- - - Updated - - -



GK1918 said:


> This will be hard to put into words but, Those who do not, never did are exempt.  Now it seems or is those that quit all of a sudden, those who do
> are the bad guy.  Example my brother in law quit both habits and he dont come around anymore cause I  now im a bad guy.  Some may know
> 2yrs ago a dump truck tailgate fell on me and stuffed me into the air brake chambers-lights out-woke up in hospitol result is no broke bones but
> musles and stuff under the belt line great pain & no quack Drs. pills will work what ever they are.  So its my beer and some ginger brandy which
> ...



I quit drinking 20 years ago, so I know what you mean. All my so called friends went away. Why? I dunno, maybe they felt they where being judged? I never said anything to them about it, I just did it for myself without a word, people are funny sometimes.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 16, 2013)

I quit smoking and drinking 4 years ago, only with help from the Lord. Now if I could just lose a few pounds Id be alright.


----------



## HSS (Jun 16, 2013)

I quit smoking in 1972 and haven't had one since. If someone says they quit smoking and start back up again later, that isn't quitting, that is stopping. There is a difference between quitting and stopping. You can stop smoking for a while and start back up again but if you quit, you never have another one.
Just my 2 cents worth. 

Patrick


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 16, 2013)

never say the attraction.


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 16, 2013)

"  Three years ago in a snowstorm I had to redrill and bolt up a plow frame. My weapon, my fathers 1930s
3/4 50lb drill that caught & spun me through the shop door  fracturing left arm.  Talk about pain, go there first thing their taking  blood pressure
comming out with an ice pick to jab me= I walked out."



I've seen, and heard of others doing that same thing with those bigass drills.

Always remember to grind chipbreakers on those drill points, or she'll grab you where it hurts.

One older Toolmaker, spun a several hundred pound lower die shoe off of a radial drill table; when he exited the 2.0"-.3.0" hole.

Didn't have it clamped down good enough. He got in a little hurry.....and BAM!

Shook the floor of the whole shop.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 17, 2013)

I know Metal man, it was pure stupidity on my part too much in a hurry   You suppose to put a long pipe on these monsters?????


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ive been on and off for a month or two here lately. Espically since I got hurt, Im smoking more.....  But I am seeing the doctor today, maybe he can prescribe me some chantix...hmmmm.. :thinking:

Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 17, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Ive been on and off for a month or two here lately. Espically since I got hurt, Im smoking more.....  But I am seeing the doctor today, maybe he can prescribe me some chantix...hmmmm.. :thinking:
> 
> Chris




My experience with Chantix was i wanted to smoke more when i took it.
I had a hard time sleeping and felt really weird on it. I chose to do the patch for about 2 weeks.
one morning i forgot to put one on and went to work.
i haven't had a cigarette since.

You can do it Chris, it's hard and crappy and everything inside you tells you to light up...
say No to yourself at least once a day at first if you gotta smoke
tomorrow say NO twice , and so on. Find creative ways to motivate yourself.
I don't wanna be graphic in any way, but some couples have "relations" instead of smoking.
Or do whatever it is that distracts you from lighting up.
pretty soon you'll be feeling a lot better, and you won't have the smoking monkey on your back.
it will add time to your stay on earth, stick around you have a lot to live for!!!  
Mike)


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 18, 2013)

Chantix worked for me, but I realize that it isn't the cure all for everyone by any means. It was the primary tool that got me away from the nicotine, but the physical habit of smoking was a whole different problem. Beating it required will power and reminding myself to say NO an awful lot. Before quitting, I managed to cut down from two packs per day to about a half a pack per day. Just doing that took me the better part of four months. It was difficult to train myself to say no.

My oldest son is using the e-cigs, but has gotten to where he is no longer using the fluid with the nicotine in it. My youngest is still smoking though. I keep telling them both that I will never condemn a person for smoking, but I will encourage people to quit.


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

I asked my doctor about Chantix....no go... He said he doesn't like it because, it either causes you to see blue or you can't see blue. He couldn't remember which. I guess the FAA says you can't take it, if your a pilot. And DOT say's you cant take it if you have your cdl's. I have neither so I didn't see a cause. But he still said no. 

Chris


----------

